# Vintage Mexican tapestry/blanket (pic)



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I posted this in Countryside Families, but thought you folks might not see it there and would have some info for me...

My grandparents bought this in Matamoros, Mexico, the winter of 1944/45. It's been folded up in my closet for years (and was in my mom's basement before that), but I'm now wondering about it. Does anyone here have any idea about what it is worth and what it is supposed to be used for? It is 5' 5" x 8' 2" (it's hanging way down all sides of this table). The long fringe is on the shorter ends. Any tips for me?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It certainly has retained it's bright, beautiful colors!
I like it's central geometic pattern.

I have no idea of it's value.

It seems most everyone who travels to Mexico comes home with a blanket that they may have (depending on their "haggling" ability) paid a large sum or a tiny sum. ($4 - $50)

I would be curious to know how your blanket compares to those on today's market as far as fiber content and texture.


Because it carries some sentimental value, you should find a place to display it.
A bed cover, a wall hanging, draped over a couch or chair ~~~~


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I Googled Mexican blanket and went ti images and this is what I got https://www.google.com/search?q=mex...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CG8Q_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=544

Here is an eBay link I got when I Googled Vintage Mexican blankets http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/vinta...intage+mexican+blankets&adgroup_id=2290269965
I'm sure if you play with the wording you may find a picture of your actual blanket or one very much like it. Do you know if it is wool or cotton? I thin they were usually wool but I cannot say for sure.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mamabooh love the color of your blanket but also no idea what it might be worth. 
marchi the first link should have come with a warning. those bright colors almost hurt my eyes.


----------

